# WE or WoC?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I am planning on finishing up either my WE army or my WoC after I get a few last things for my Daemons. I have a last edition Hordes of Chaos army and am looking to update them seeing as the new models are freaking awesome and Chaos is just so very metal! But also, I for a long time have had around 1000pts of WE that I havent expanded because I am at a loss as to the theme and paint scheme I am going to go with for them. 

I love both armies pretty much equally for various reasons. My main goal right now is to become a better player and I want to start an army that will really make me think about every phase in depth and build my skill for future armies.

The new WoC book seems like it made chaos a lot more balanced and interesting and bears a bit more thinking than the Hordes of Chaos book. They seem like they could be really fun and they have a lot of options for an effective army.

WE are like the most fragile army in the game but the most maneuverable army in the game. I know with these guys I have to be much more selective with my combats and movement phase than with WoC. WoC can wade out into the open with relative safety because of their toughness and armor whereas WE have neither toughness nor armor.

Anywho which army do you guys think will make me a better fantasy player?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Wood Elf armies are far more tactical than Chaos and take a lot of skill to be an exceptional WE general that being said Chaos armies have their own tactics albeit slightly more straight forward and brutish than wood elves and both armies are totally different to your deamons.
Really it depends on what you want to paint and play.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I play both armies, and agree WE are more difficult to be excellent with, and are an army which will make you think very hard about trade offs and Force Balance. In that arena, they will make you be a better warhammer general. They also suffer a lot of weakness in magic, so you cannot make up for poor generalship with strong magic, nor poor strategy with defensive magic as much. 

Given that, WoC are an army that is difficult to build out properly, but it is an easier and more clear army to fight with. It is a Hammer and Tongs army, not a dance and dodge army. I agree that the final decision should be what you more want to paint. 

Another issue is many Tournaments remove one of the strengths of the Wood Elves, their free woods placement. If you are planning a tournament army, that needs to be a factor.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Why do tourney's remove the free wood placement?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Why do tourney's remove the free wood placement?


I have some theories, but no concrete reasons. But I know all GT's last year did, and most others from what I understand. My major theory is that providing an extra wood per table would be very difficult, and they can't allow a WE to provide their own. And many scnearios depend on a specific set of terrain on the table, and a random wood might disturb it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> Why do tourney's remove the free wood placement?


I have always thought this is a damn silly way to run a tournament, particularly the GW organised ones that do it. If they don't like the little bit of extra table management that goes with the Wood Elves free wood then why did they give it them in the armybook?

That aside, I would agree with Creon that it is probably down to laziness more than anything. They don't want to put a spare wood next to each table, or think enough to make the tables Wood Elf proof; then of course they wont allow players to bring their own woods, because they would need to check they are legal. Not that they check every army over or anything like that...

As for the original question, I would agree with the general consensus that both armies are equally worthwhile, but to be an excellent Wood Elf player takes that little bit more than with most armies. That said, pick the one you really enjoy painting and playing with, and/or really get inspired about the next lot of models for, otherwise you will regret it!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

if you are stuck on a theam for your WE then do something original- a summer/spring green paint job. no one does that, its all winter and autumn.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

well i posted a thread a few months ago about my WE theme ideas and the one I'm most leaning towards is the Atlantis theme. Elves that put up a shield over their city which was on the part of Ulthuan that sunk and after thousands of years they have become amphibious. 

Im gonna convert kroxigors to nagas for my tree kin, dryads to coral elementals and such. Im just really stuck on what I would do for my cavalry and my paint scheme. I dont particularly want to do blue scheme because I do Alpha Legion and Guard and both are blue not to mention I have tzeentch units in my Daemon army which are also blue so im a little worn out on blue. And it would be kind of lame to have my guys riding sea horses. I'm kind of leaning towards my WE right now but just the conversion ideas have me stumped.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

You could pick another sea creature such as dolphin, shark, manta-ray, get a glass blower to make some sick jelly fish. There are tons of sea creatures, crabs, various crustaceans, many many fish, squid/octopuses(for treemen?).

Of course sea horses would be an obvious choice for cavalry and could be sick if done right.

You can find all sorts of reds, yellows, grays etc. for marine life avoiding the blue/green colors if you wish. Anyhow hope some of those ideas help, this sounds like it could be an awesome conversion project.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I'll find some way to deal with the cavalry situation. I think I've decided on WE as I feel you have to be a lot more tactical with them than WoC and they are an army I can play without being called a cheater (playing Daemons can suck) I think I will get a more thorough idea on when to strike and when not to with WE and hopefully when I'm done with them and start WoC then I will be a very good player that can run with the big dogs at tournaments.


----------



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

I really like your under sea Idea for your WE. Over in lustria there was a Temple City called Chupayotl that sunk into the sea killing all the Mage-Priests. The city finally settled in the Stygian Trench. It is said that there might be some new inhabitants living among the ruined temples (Page 10-11 Lizardmen Army Book). I had always hoped to see a army themed like that and yours sounds very close. Cant wait to see your army when you are finished.:grin:


----------

